# Eclipse - Ausführungsbefehle anzeigen lassen



## downset04 (23. Juli 2010)

Hallo
Wi kann man sich die Ausführungsbefehle von Eclipse anzeigen lassen. z.B habe ein paar Java Programme und RCPs die ich mit Scripts also ohne Eclipse starten will, kann man sich daher alle Befehle die Eclipse im Hintergrund ausführt anzeigen lassen damit ich sie in die Scripte übernhemen kann?

thx


----------



## Matt297 (24. Juli 2010)

Hi,
in eclipse kannst du das auf folgende Art tun: 
Help->About Eclipse->Installation Details/Configuration(Versionsabhängig)->Configuration(falls nicht schon vorher): Dann wird er erstmal ein bisschen laden und dann siehst du ganz viel Text 
Irgendwo steht da sowas wie(bei mir z.B.):


> eclipse.vmargs=-Dosgi.requiredJavaVersion=1.5
> -XX:MaxPermSize=256m
> -Xms40m
> -Xmx384m
> -Djava.class.path=/home/matt/Applications/eclipse/plugins/org.eclipse.equinox.launcher_1.1.0.v20100507.jar



Außerdem kannst du dir diese Optionen auch in der eclipse.ini(im eclipse-root-Verzeichnis) anzeigen und bearbeiten lassen. Jedenfalls alle bis auf den classpath, den legt eclipse selbst fest. Auch da wieder bei "-vmargs".


----------



## downset04 (24. Juli 2010)

Hallo
Anscheinend habe ich mich da falschd ausgedrückt  - Ich will nicht wissen wie Eclipse gestartet wird sondern welche Befehle eclipse verwendet um meine selbst erstellten Programme zu kompilieren und zu starten. Wie ich den Befehl zum starten des Java Programms rausfinde steht HIER - möchte aber alles wissen was Eclipse macht also auch das Kompilieren?

thx


----------



## Matt297 (6. September 2010)

Hi,
ich hab zufällig was passendes entdeckt. Mit den Befehlen zum kompilieren kann ich dir leider nicht dienen, aber ich glaube auch nicht, das die sehr aufwendig sein werden.
Wenn du dir die Ausführungsbefehle anzeigen lassen willst, musst du zuerst dein Programm aus Eclipse heraus starten. Dann gehst du in die Debug-Perspektive wo du ja die ganzen Threads siehst(entweder 'running' oder 'terminated' was eigentlich egal ist).
Wenn du dann auf einen Eintrag rechtscklick machst und auf 'Properties' gehst, siehst du bei 'Process Informatio' die Textbox 'Command Line'. Das ist der Befehl den Eclipse verwedendet. Aber um den echten Befehl zu sehen, solltest du das Progamm im normalen 'Run'-Modus starten, da Eclipse beim Debug-Modus noch einiges dazu schreibt (z.B. 'agentlib:jdwp=transport=dt_socket,suspend=y,address=localhost:41608').

Gruß
Matt


----------

